# Genuine Hornback Custom Replacement Straps For Audemars Piguet 42mm



## strapgua (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, welcome to StrapGua, we have some genuine hornback custom straps for Audemars Piguet 42mm to show. There is plastic insert on it, and all 100% handmade. You can make any kind of custom leather strap for any brands, simply visit our webiste *HERE*. Here are some samples :

*SINGLE HORNBACK BLACKTHEME STYLE 28/18MM ($239)*



















*SINGLE HORNBACK GOLD STITCH FOR AP 42MM 28/18MM ($239)*



















*DOUBLE HORNBACK T-REX STYLE 28/20MM ($239)*

*







*

*







*

*Contact Us :*

*Phone : (62)811240070*

*Email : [email protected]*

Our website : *www.strapgua.com*

Our Youtube Channel : *HERE*


----------

